# για λελέλι



## seimontadtecwyn (Jul 12, 2010)

Τι θα πει «για λελέλι»; Από που προέρχεται;

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...λει+"για+λελέλι"+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Σίμων


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Let me copy what Wikipedia says:

Ah, ya habibi, Ah, ya leh-leli, ah (Arabic: Oh, my love, Oh, my night‎)[2]

[2] The Arabic verse in the song is badly mispronounced - "ya leli" would be correct. This is probably because (a) Patrinos and his audience did not speak Arabic and/or (b) "ah ya leh-leli" has exactly the 5 syllables needed to fill the verse. The same sentence is very frequently used in Greek rembetiko songs (orientalism is a frequent theme).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misirlou​
Now the Arabic experts can take over.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## jmanveda (Jul 13, 2010)

night - ليل‎
(lam + yeh + lam)

Usually transliterated as lel, leil, leyl

Alf lel wa lel = thousand and one nights (in Egyptian Arabic)


----------



## jmanveda (Jul 13, 2010)

PS.

Baby names


Name | Category | Gender | Meaning | Origin | Favorite
Laila | Arabic | F | Dark beauty | Arabic
Leila | Arabic | F | Born at night | Arabic
Leilah | Arabic | F | Born at night | Arabic
Lela | Arabic | F | Born at night | Arabic
Leyla | Arabic | F | Born at night | Arabic


----------



## jmanveda (Jul 13, 2010)

Τhank you Nick!

Για όσους ίσως ενδιαφέρει, μόλις βρήκα το Arabian Nights του Richard Burton, τώρα σε public domain, που είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει την εποχή του '30 σε συλλεκτική δερματόδετη πεντάτομη έκδοση με πολλές επιπλέον διευκρινιστικές σημειώσεις.

http://www.sacred-texts.com/neu/burt1k1/


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2010)

jmanveda said:


> Για όσους ίσως ενδιαφέρει, μόλις βρήκα το Arabian Nights του Richard Burton, τώρα σε public domain, που είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει την εποχή του '30 σε συλλεκτική δερματόδετη πεντάτομη έκδοση με πολλές επιπλέον διευκρινιστικές σημειώσεις.



Συγγνώμη για την αδιακρισία, αλλά μήπως είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος αυτό το '30;
Αν όχι, να υποθέσω ότι η Λεξιλογία έχει έναν από τους λίγους μεγάλους σε ηλικία του ιντερνέτ;
(η ακραία υπόθεσή μου: 10 ετών +1930= 90, δε χρειάζεται να ξέρω, απλά το σκέφτηκα κι είπα να το μοιραστώ)


----------



## jmanveda (Jul 14, 2010)

Δεν είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος. Ο υπολογισμός περίπου ορθός --έτος γεννήσεως 1921.


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Ο Τζον δεν είναι απλώς ένας δεινός χρήστης του ίντερνετ, αλλά και ένας από τους ελάχιστους γνώστες της δημιουργίας ωραίων βιβλίων στο σελιδοποιητικό πρόγραμμα Ventura. Εκεί τον συναγωνίζομαι. Στο θέμα της ηλικίας μού ρίχνει αυτός στ' αφτιά. Αλλά εύκολα μπορεί να χάσει τα σκήπτρα. Αρκεί να γίνει μέλος ο Κριαράς. ;)


----------



## SBE (Jul 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αλλά εύκολα μπορεί να χάσει τα σκήπτρα. Αρκεί να γίνει μέλος ο Κριαράς. ;)



Νομίζω αυτός θα πρέπει να είναι ο επόμενος στόχος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2011)

jmanveda said:


> Laila (Arabic, F) = Dark beauty



Σε κείμενο που μεταφράζω έχω την αναφορά: ...that young horse called the Layla, which is _Night of Obscurity_... 

_Νύχτα της αφάνειας_; _Νύχτα της σκοτεινιάς_; Είναι πάντως μακριά και από το _Σκούρα καλλονή_ και από το _Γεννημένη τη νύχτα_.


----------



## Themis (Mar 27, 2011)

Περίεργο, Δόκτορα. Πέρα από το ότι μου θυμίζει τη Μαύρη Καλλονή, μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μην είναι μια ονομασία που εξυμνεί την ομορφιά του ζώου. Κι εσύ μου λες όχι μόνο νύχτα, αλλά και κατασκότεινη από πάνω. Αν δεν αποφαίνονται αλλιώς τα συμφραζόμενα, μάλλον για κάτι άλλο από σκοτεινή νύχτα πάει το πράγμα. Φεγγονυχτιά, Νυχτάστερη, Νυχτολούλουδο - ή κάτι άλλο, λιγότερο πεζό .


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

Ηρωίδα στον _Γκιαούρ_ του λόρδου Βύρωνα είναι η Λεϊλά (Leila). [Η Λεϊλά, πάλι, ενσαρκώνει την Ελλάδα που τη διεκδικούν παθιασμένα ο Χριστιανισμός και ο Ισλαμισμός αλλά τελικά αφανίζεται μέσα σε μια ιστορική συγκυρία που κορυφώνεται δραματικά με την αποτυχία των Ορλοφικών, το 1770 — ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΧΟΥΛΙΑΡΑΚΗΣ, «ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ», 25-01-1998]. Ο Μπάιρον φαίνεται να μη γνωρίζει ότι Λεϊλά σημαίνει «μελαψή καλλονή». Νά πώς την περιγράφει: «Thus rose fair Leila's whiter neck».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2011)

Themis said:


> Περίεργο, Δόκτορα. Πέρα από το ότι μου θυμίζει τη Μαύρη Καλλονή, μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μην είναι μια ονομασία που εξυμνεί την ομορφιά του ζώου. *Κι εσύ μου λες όχι μόνο νύχτα*, αλλά και κατασκότεινη από πάνω. Αν δεν αποφαίνονται αλλιώς τα συμφραζόμενα, μάλλον για κάτι άλλο από σκοτεινή νύχτα πάει το πράγμα. Φεγγονυχτιά, Νυχτάστερη, Νυχτολούλουδο - ή κάτι άλλο, λιγότερο πεζό .


Αμ δεν το λέω εγώ, ο βραβευμένος λογοτέχνης το λέει... :)


----------

